# Where To Eat In Boston?



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

My wife and I are going to Boston for a few days at the end of the month and we would like to eat a few good meals there. 

What are some places that have good food, aren't too touristy and aren't too uptight (no dress code, relaxed atmosphere, etc.)? We're open to most kinds of food from American, Italian, Chinese, Indian, French, Thai, whatever... 

I would appreciate your input because I've never been there before. Thanks!


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Boston's 50 Best Restaurants


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

i dont remember where it was exactly but i was there last year and ate at a place called the barking crab and really enjoyed it


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Legals Sea Food...they are all over the place and go for lunch instead of dinner as it's better pricing. I love their Clam Chowder as it's famous...also Swordfish is great there. Depending where you are staying is the places I can tell you as I used to live there for 5 years.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

Are you going to have a rental car? There are some real gems outside of the city. I'll stick to restaurants accessible by public transportation for now. 

Seafood - Neptune Oyster, Island Creek Oyster Bar
Chinatown - New Golden Gate(Cantonese), Gourmet Dumpling House(Taiwan), Penang(Malaysian)
Pizza - Santarpio's: they have a charcoal grill for lamb and beef skewers, great Italian sausage too
Sandwich - Sam Lagrassa's (only open weekdays during lunch)

Let me know if you're looking for a specific cuisine, or need suggestions on what to order at each restaurant.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, we won't have a rental car. We're just looking for good places to eat in the city...accessible by foot or by the "T"...our hotel is downtown.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

You should try the Union Oyster House and Durgin Park for seafood, and Anthony's Pier 4 has some classic old timey appeal from when Boston's politics were truly corrupt. The best Indian in the city is in Kenmore Square at a restaurant called India Quality. It is a garden level (basement) floor restaurant, but is seriously out of this world good. Italian can be found anywhere in the North End, but definitely hit up Mike's Pastries when you go.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Drink at the Harp or the Cask!


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Posting for future reference

We're going Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

I lived in Boston for four years of college, so take my recommendations for what they are worth. They're probably heavily skewed towards bang for your buck.

Carlo's in Brighton is a little hole in the wall italian place that is as good (if not better) than any place in the north end. But you should probly just eat in the north end so you can go to Mike's Pastries afterwards.

If you are in Allston or Brookline near lunchtime, look for Anna's Taqueria. Total college grub, but if you like the chipotle/qdoba concept, this place is much better. Must have eaten there three times a week in school.

Also +1 for Durgin Park


----------



## bboz (Jan 8, 2011)

Finale in cambridge is a dessert focused place. They have a dessert sampler that is awesome.

I loved the big city and sunset cantina...have like 60 beers on tap and typical bar food.


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

Ah! Shame on me for forgetting Sunset! Dont forget to ask for the sour cream and chive fries instead of the normal ones.


----------



## DPGuy (Feb 1, 2010)

My favorite restaurant in Boston..................
The "East Coast Grill" - Inman square, Cambridge

Take a taxi (itll cost 5-7)

Its that damn good- look it up 

Enjoy!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

La Dolce Vita in the North End, is IMO one of the best Italian restaurants in the city. Afterwards people will usually go to Mike's Pastry for canolis because it is famous. However, Modern Pastry is better and less crowed.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Also, if you head to Cambridge to check out Harvard, go to Cardullo's for a sandwich. Ask for Andrew and tell him Jim from Cohasset sent you - he is one of my best friends and will make you one of the best sandwiches you've ever had.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

One final though- It is always fun to walk down Newbury St., especially if you want to do some shopping. There are some great cafes there for lunch, however, if you want to have dinner there you may be better off going south two blocks to Boylston for some bigger restaurants. 

Shameless plug - If you do find yourself on Newbury, and your wife wants to go to a high end boutique clothing store check out Stel's (right next to Newbury Comics downstairs), my Uncle owns the store, and there really is nothing like it in the U.S. outside of NYC and LA.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

Dino's on Salem street in the North End has the best sandwich if you find you way there and can get a table, across the street is Bova's bakery which is a far cry better in my mind than the tourist trap Mike's Pastry.

If you are in the park go a block north of the Statehouse to Emmet's Pub for lunch, typical irsh fare with nice breakfast and lunch (and of course Guinness on tap).

The 21rst Amendment up the street from emmets is also a nice local watering hole.


----------



## Bunker (Jul 20, 2010)

If you like BBQ you could take the Redline up to Davis Square and go to Redbones


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Big City and Sunset have become overly pricey for their selection. It is one thing to have 30000000 beers, but another thing to have $4-$5 pints cost $6-$7. They used to be regular stops for me but priced themselves out of my normal league. If I'm in a beer snob mood I hit up The Publick House in Brookline (C-Greenline, Washington stop) which has wonderful Belgian fair and an amazing beer selection.

Greg, since you said you would be in over Memorial Day Weekend, the annual zombie march takes place that Saturday, so if you are by the Prudential Center, Newbury, the Common, or Fanueil Hall you should see something quite amusing as thousands of folks pretend to be a mob of zombies terrorizing the city.


----------



## QiCultivator (Feb 13, 2007)

astripp said:


> Greg, since you said you would be in over Memorial Day Weekend, the annual zombie march takes place that Saturday, so if you are by the Prudential Center, Newbury, the Common, or Fanueil Hall you should see something quite amusing as thousands of folks pretend to be a mob of zombies terrorizing the city.


We just got back from our Memorial Day weekend trip there and we DID see the zombie march. We were across the street on the park side on Boylston and they were crossing the middle of the street heading right at us. My wife snapped a bunch of photos. It was one of the cooler things we saw on the trip.

We also went to our first Red Sox game at Fenway. The actual game kinda sucked after the 6th inning but overall was an awesome experience for someone who was never done that before.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Loved Giacomo's while we were there last year, very crowded inside with not much room to move but the food was excellent and the prices even better!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Ray, visit again. Bring the Jersey crowd!


----------



## billkell (Mar 6, 2011)

You guys are making me miss Boston hardcore


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

billkell said:


> You guys are making me miss Boston hardcore


For reals. Thankfully I will be back there in less than a year!


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

According to me, The nearest restaurants outside Logan in Boston, where you will find a healthy mix of ethnic restaurants. Great post and information which you share above.

Boston Hotel Special Offers


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't believe no one said to eat at the Bull and Finch Pub, aka Cheers!

It's great pub food, booze, atmosphere, and touristy all at the same time. Plus, right outside you can explore Boston Common and the Public Garden.


----------



## LongHaul907 (Jul 12, 2012)

Mikes Pastry
North End
It will be hard to choose once you are in there. But a never fail is their Cheesecakes. I have drove down from Maine just to get my Grandmother some of the Cheesecake and i also can say great things for their Canollis


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

It was quite some time ago when I went there so you're probably better off listening to some of the other guys here. I went to his Mongolian joint called fire and ice. It was really good.


----------



## 9Norte (Dec 6, 2012)

Reginas pizza up on the north end!!


----------

